# Forum Home Renovation Doors, Windows, Architraves & Skirts  Door knobs - Federation home

## djmvc

I have some beautiful door knobs which are originals within my federation home.
I need another 2 pairs.
Can anyone recommend where i could source these from?
The likes of ebay and Gumtree havent come through with any luck.
Im located in essendon.  
Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

----------


## David.Elliott

Have a look here. These guys have become my go to place..for all things looking old... 
Service is great and the guys know their stuff...  Architectural Hardware - Product Range - Subiaco Restoration

----------


## droog

Not sure that you will be able to find a perfect match unless you can find some second hand. 
The major manufacturer of this type of reproductions is Tradco, however they are only wholesale. 
The link above appears to be a re-seller of Tradco, as you are in Melbourne you can try Schots or Period Details.
"Fitzroy" range seems to be the closest reproduction: https://www.schots.com.au/fitzroy-knob-lock-set.html

----------


## djmvc

Thanks Droog, have seen the ones at schots. They seem simular on the website, but in person are quite different from those i have. 
Any recommendations on 2nd hand places in Melbourne that would have an original?  
Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

----------


## Moondog55

*Oakwood Restorations* *Lighting & Accessories--Retail - Newtown, VIC*    331 Pakington St, Newtown VIC 3220                               Phone                            (03) 5229 9547

----------


## Handyjack

You might try Knobs & Knockers in Hampton Street, Brighton.

----------

